# [NEWS]Alston accused of slashing man in club



## Dean the Master

Link


> Houston Rockets guard Rafer Alston was arrested early Tuesday morning for allegedly slashing a man on the neck during a nightclub altercation, according to the New York Daily News.
> 
> Alston, 31, was picked out of a lineup by the man, who reported the incident after driving himself to the hospital for treatment.
> 
> A bouncer at Stereo, the trendy nightclub where the alleged assault took place, insisted nobody was stabbed.
> 
> "I was in the middle of it. I walked Rafer and his brother out to their car. He didn't slash him," he told the paper.
> 
> Alston was also charged with assault on Aug. 5 for allegedly spitting at a parking attendant in Houston.
> 
> Alston is considered a playground legend in New York, where he is known as "Skip 2 My Lou."


Groundhog Day anyone?


----------



## billfindlay10

Man I am glad he is not a Raptor any more. Can this guy go one season without any drama. Houston is looking like they are going in the right direction, they need to dump this punk!

Give the raines to Francis, James, and JL III.


----------



## HB

Something really changed with him after his stint with Miami. I always thought he was a calm and collected individual, guess I was wrong.


----------



## jdiggidy

WTF! This guy is starting to tarnish our brilliant offseason. Morey is going to have to give him away and will be lucky to get a late second round pick for him even though he is worth so much more.:mad2:


----------



## mediocre man

Just be thankful that Rockets doesn't rhyme with anyhting like Trail does with Jail.


----------



## Ruff Draft

Does anyone know where this was? Because someone slashed someone at a club in town here. Now that would be akward...


----------



## OneBadLT123

The thing is, he was perfectly fine here in Houston.

Its when all these trade rumors starting coming up, is when he began getting in trouble. Makes you wonder...


----------



## Cornholio

> USA Today - Houston Rockets guard Rafer Alston was released without bail on Tuesday after being charged with stabbing a man at a Manhattan nightspot, which is his second brush with the law this month.
> 
> Police arrested Alston, 31, early Monday on felony assault charges after responding to a brawl at a nightclub on West 29th Street. A criminal complaint alleges that amid the ruckus, he slashed another club customer in the neck.


Link


----------



## Balzac

The Rockets don't need this troublemaker. But who would be willing to take him off your hands? 

Isiah? Are you there? He loves those tough NY boys, so you guys need to contact him.


----------



## HayesFan

This whole story sounds fishy to me... but then I think the best of people and give them the benefit of the doubt. It sounds like Rafer needs to stop going out drinking.

Dude you have mucho dinero, buy your own booze and call your homies over to party at the crib.


----------



## Krimzon

What's going on with him? I bet he is going to get waived.


----------



## Legend-Like

Rafers goin through a big meltdown


----------



## Yao Mania

I think he was just at the wrong place at the wrong time. As much as dislike Rafer's game on the court I still think he's a decent guy on the court. Give him a break guys.


----------



## AllEyezonTX

Fox News in Hou. said alston has witnesses to say he didn't stab anybody & it wasn't even a stabbing @ the club.


----------



## Yao Man..

Hearing some of yalls comments is just ridiculous. Just because this happen yall are talkin about him getting waived or getting traded for a 2nd rounder.... Just stupid..


----------



## Cornholio

*Re: [NEWS] Alston accused of slashing man in club*



Yao Man.. said:


> Hearing some of yalls comments is just ridiculous. Just because this happen yall are talkin about him getting waived or getting traded for a 2nd rounder.... Just stupid..


I think Rafer gets undervalued in this board. He became the scapegoat of last season, just like Howard two seasons ago. Right now, I wouldn't trade him because I don't trust in Francis and MJ manning the point, and Brooks is just a rookie.

Skip playing 40 min sucks. Skip playing 25-30 min will do fine.


(Unless he starts complaining about playing time like in Toronto, then he's out) :frenchy:


----------



## gi0rdun

Alston can't slash.


----------



## CrackerJack

story seems to be filled with holes and in my opinion skip seems like way too nice a guy in interviews and when hes messing reound as a commentator to do this, i might not be a fan of him on court but off the court hes a person and i feel sorry for him that hes embroiled in what seem to be false accusations


----------



## jdiggidy

> I think Rafer gets undervalued in this board. He became the scapegoat of last season, just like Howard two seasons ago. Right now, I wouldn't trade him because I don't trust in Francis and MJ manning the point, and Brooks is just a rookie.
> 
> Skip playing 40 min sucks. Skip playing 25-30 min will do fine.


Totally agree with Cornholio. I have always defended Rafer in saying we can't compare him to the Kidd's and Nash's of the league.



> Hearing some of yalls comments is just ridiculous. Just because this happen yall are talkin about him getting waived or getting traded for a 2nd rounder.... Just stupid..


Just arguing the point that if the Houston brass feel that Rafer is not going to be a part of their plans that he is making alot harder on the organization to get anything of value in return and Houston would be lucky to get a second round pick. I think Rafer is solid and worth alot more than just a second rounder.


----------



## jdiggidy

Some positive news that will actually help Rafer.

http://www.nydailynews.com/gossip/b...bridget_moynahan_to_tom_brady_take_a_hik.html



> The club owner says security video shows a "small verbal confrontation" at 3:04 a.m. between the alleged victim and Alston’s entourage over a spilled bottle: "But that's all," he says. "They continued drinking."
> 
> Mullineaux also points out that two police cars were stationed outside the club all night, and officers were not aware of the assault.


:clap2:


----------



## Dean the Master

Good job NYPD. Parked right out side the club and didn't even notice something is wrong.


----------



## Yao Man..

*Re: [NEWS] Alston accused of slashing man in club*



Cornholio said:


> I think Rafer gets undervalued in this board. He became the scapegoat of last season, just like Howard two seasons ago. Right now, I wouldn't trade him because I don't trust in Francis and MJ manning the point, and Brooks is just a rookie.
> 
> Skip playing 40 min sucks. Skip playing 25-30 min will do fine.
> 
> 
> (Unless he starts complaining about playing time like in Toronto, then he's out) :frenchy:


Thank you, great way of putting it because that was exactly what i was getting at.


----------



## Cornholio

Dean the Master said:


> Good job NYPD. Parked right out side the club and didn't even notice something is wrong.


Maybe it was because nothing was wrong?


----------



## debarge

HayesFan said:


> This whole story sounds fishy to me... but then I think the best of people and give them the benefit of the doubt. It sounds like Rafer needs to stop going out drinking.
> 
> Dude you have mucho dinero, buy your own booze and call your homies over to party at the crib.


You're better and kinder than I'd be as GM, _I'm ready to send his a-s-s packin'. . . especially now that we've got Stevie and Aaron backing up MJ_? Plus Kirk Snyder?... *Stabbie to my Lou* would be a distant memory if I were running the show.

Morey should be like "Peace Skip, Hit the Dusty Trail, Don't let door hit your *** on the way out homes. . .:bananallama:


----------

